# Robertos Pet Habitat: CLOSED FOR EVER !



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

I am very sad I have been shopping here for decades, know everyone in the store by first name, they were like family ,  .


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

where is this store?


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

It was right beside coquitlam center across from henderson shopping center and the new library. I was just in the store last month stocked up on cat food , hamster food and fish supplies- we just got a new puppy and i was headed in to outfit ourselves - i paid a premium to shop there and it drove my penny pinching wife nuts - but the customer service was second to none , one time I showed up after they were closed maybe ten minutes They opened the door when they saw me coming and I asked if they were open and they said for you allways ! my heart is sunk , they knew all my kids names and asked about them every time I hit their store !


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I knew he closed. Sad to see another good
Lfs gone. Soon there will only be
Petsmarts etc! Support
Your lfs ! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## 1000 G Godlfish Tank (Aug 5, 2013)

April you are a local - maybe you should fill the void


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

When was the last day of operation ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago or so. He was a full pet shop. He had a nice store.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

This is sad. I grew up in Coquitlam and they were there as long as I can remember. When I was in elementary school many a year ago I had a tank and bought fish from them. I took a 20 year break from aquaria and just this year got back into it. Went to the store and was surprised to see the same guy there selling fish. Bought a bunch of neons and a couple honey gouramis. Sorry to see them go.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I also shopped there for years but there prices are likely what closed the business. I simply stopped shopping there because they were soooooo expensive. But me like alot of other people remember them from way back when in the mall days being the first store i ever bought a fish from. They will be remembered for sure


----------



## nothing (May 5, 2014)

1000 G Godlfish Tank said:


> I am very sad I have been shopping here for decades, know everyone in the store by first name, they were like family ,  .


it wasnt a great store, i worked there for years. they abused the animals and had no remorse for any animal in the store. they neglected sick and dying animals just to save a buck. They had tons of infestations, including several dangerous molds, spiders, mites and so much more. the fish were the only thing that wasnt a complete horror story.

animals came in sick, underage, underfed. some animals came with "wine" for them to drink. none of the animals came from decent breeders and neither did any of the fish.

Roberto himself wasnt too bad but he and his family never cared about any animals and only made the store so their mentally disabled son would have a job when they died because his anger issues would render him useless in any other environment.


----------



## nothing (May 5, 2014)

the offical reason they closed business is because of the skytrain that was coming into development and they didnt care to move, so instead the closed. the real reason though is mainly of internal issues with the family


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya a lot of people have come into my work looking for products that Roberto sold. Sad to see another store like that go


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

wow talk about conflicting reports...I never even knew the store existed until now so I cannot comment one way or the other....


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

OH NO!!!! Not Robertos  I really liked it there Russell was such a nice guy and he provided great service and really helped out and all their deals were really good. Sad to hear they're gone


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I grew up in the tri-cities and have memories of this store going back 20+ years. Its a shame to see them close down. I was in there about 4 years ago and its all the same people working there. Their original store in coquitlam center was the best shop in the whole mall. I was around 10 years old, so this is going back into the early 90's. They were in a very hard business to make money, and to keep the business up and running all these years was no easy task.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to agree with nothing. 
I have a friend that worked there for years. He was great at what he did and they treated him like crap.When I was 15 I bought an iquana from there. They told me to feed it crickets and lettuce. Soon enough my iquana developed calcium deficiency. I had to force feed it with a syringe for a year. Can't say that I will miss them.Puppy mill dogs were sold for. $2100. It was ridiculous. Anyways,if you like shopping at a family store go to poco Bosley's.Curtis and his mom do a great job there. And petsmart is only getting bigger. They are a threat.


----------



## nothing (May 5, 2014)

jona31 said:


> OH NO!!!! Not Robertos  I really liked it there Russell was such a nice guy and he provided great service and really helped out and all their deals were really good. Sad to hear they're gone


RUSSEL IS A GIANT AS*****, he is an awful person. he abuses ALL of the workers there. He even yelled, swore, and verbally abuse a mentally disabled volunteer. he constantly does NOTHING (unless facebooking counts)!! everything AND I MEAN EVERYTHING that is done in that store are by the workers in the back (who arent even allowed to come out front unless roberto or russel dont know something) or to clean up ****. Russel has on MANY MANY MANY occasions made fun of customers who come into the sore and laughs at them after they leave!~ the ONLY TIME he isn't a jerk is SURPRISE!!! WHEN YOU BUY EXPENSIVE STUFF!!!

He enjoyed selling the animals for food, one coworkers wanted to save a retired breeder rat due to his loving nature and was going to buy him the next day and told the family to not sell him and begged for his life. they agreed, that was until the next morning when Russel laughed and sold the Rat to a snake.

They are horrible people, the spca has been there MULTIPLE TIMES ABOUT THE CARE OF ANIMALS BEING BELOW STANDARDS!! they HIDE SICK AND DYING ANIMALS IN THE BACK WHEN THE SPCA COME TO INSPECT~!!

BC HEALTH AND SAFTEY HAS BEEN THERE MULTPLE TIMES TO SHUT DOWN THEIR STORE!!!

Its so bad that the complex above the store complain A LOT, about the smell, mold and lack of ventilation because of the mold and dust clogging the vents YUCK!

hundreds of animals DIE in that store, from kittens, birds to small animals. THEY FORCE THE WORKERS TO KILL THEM WITH HAMMERS OR TO FREEZE THEM TO DEATH.

small animals like finches who are either "too ugly, old, or sick" are stuck in the back room for THE REST OF THEIR LIVES, and the light never turns off, THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE DARK LOOKS LIKE.

puppies can stay there for over NINE months, they will hardly reduce the price (to make money) take it out on walks, take it to the vet to get fixed or anything. one dog was there for almost ELEVEN months and was only bought from people who felt sorry for it!

i wouldnt go to mr.pets, they lack any ability to take care of animals, because all of their workers are mostly pinned to product service. ive worked at PetSmart and was a supervisor there for over a year and i cant tell you they are 10000X better at taking care of animals but even then its up to the workers they hire to maintain the care of animals and if they are hiring teens fresh from high school then you know how bad it can get.

god i can tell you all the horror stories about that place

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/...0151433332742228_1773676021_n_zps4c4ca13e.jpg hers a bird who will never leave the hidden back room of the store because it was "too ugly"
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/...10151433333237228_958384921_o_zps00500354.jpg the windows only one week after cleaning (the space between the glass were completely black before)
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/...10151433333527228_209628521_o_zps79618a25.jpg this is what a full grown rat lived in and her 5 babies SUCH SPACE!


----------



## nothing (May 5, 2014)

AKAmikeross said:


> I grew up in the tri-cities and have memories of this store going back 20+ years. Its a shame to see them close down. I was in there about 4 years ago and its all the same people working there. Their original store in coquitlam center was the best shop in the whole mall. I was around 10 years old, so this is going back into the early 90's. They were in a very hard business to make money, and to keep the business up and running all these years was no easy task.


the only reason you see the same two main workers is because they cant find anywhere else to work and that they feel bad for the animals, if they left someone else who doesnt care about animals will take their place and abuse the animals that they hand raised as one of their own.


----------



## nothing (May 5, 2014)

Vman said:


> I have to agree with nothing.
> I have a friend that worked there for years. He was great at what he did and they treated him like crap.When I was 15 I bought an iquana from there. They told me to feed it crickets and lettuce. Soon enough my iquana developed calcium deficiency. I had to force feed it with a syringe for a year. Can't say that I will miss them.Puppy mill dogs were sold for. $2100. It was ridiculous. Anyways,if you like shopping at a family store go to poco Bosley's.Curtis and his mom do a great job there. And petsmart is only getting bigger. They are a threat.


was it Ruffus?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keeping an eye on this thread for Rule #2 and #8.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Gee whizz this Nothing guy. Hmm, oh well I try to find the best in everyone and Nothing I'm glad that you care about abused animals so much thank you. Nothing I'm very thankful for your five negative posts, they will be treasured by us all here on BCAquaria forever. For me though Nothing this store was where I got my first fish, and yes, I know you're going to do another long paragraph about my poor decisions as a five year old picking out a fish in a crap LFS, but please keep it down a notch. Were all a caring community of fish and animal lovers (you must be too), but if you're going to rant on everyone post I'd suggest finding another forum that could appease to your liking of witty rants about crap LFS. 

~~  THANKYOU FOR YOUR KINDNESS  ~~

P.S. So thank you for letting me know that this store and some of the people working in it were complete crap


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Surprised this thread isn't closed or cleaned up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nothing (May 5, 2014)

jona31 said:


> Gee whizz this Nothing guy. Hmm, oh well I try to find the best in everyone and Nothing I'm glad that you care about abused animals so much thank you. Nothing I'm very thankful for your five negative posts, they will be treasured by us all here on BCAquaria forever. For me though Nothing this store was where I got my first fish, and yes, I know you're going to do another long paragraph about my poor decisions as a five year old picking out a fish in a crap LFS, but please keep it down a notch. Were all a caring community of fish and animal lovers (you must be too), but if you're going to rant on everyone post I'd suggest finding another forum that could appease to your liking of witty rants about crap LFS.
> 
> ~~  THANKYOU FOR YOUR KINDNESS  ~~
> 
> P.S. So thank you for letting me know that this store and some of the people working in it were complete crap


haha no problem, glad this five year old can restore the lack of verisimilitude about crap. and no im pretty much done explaining my opinion.  imbecilic can be your thing i suppose  glad you spend the time replying, makes me feel special in every way, specially when it just has to do with me  thank you!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rule 1 & 7... Closed because I'm not going to go through this all and edit it.


----------

